# Αχ, παρήλθον οι χρόνοι εκείνοι…



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Και ήταν μόλις χτες. Που σου χάριζε ο άλλος ή η άλλη ένα λουλουδάκι, ένα ξεχωριστό χαμόγελο, μια κασέτα που είχε φτιάξει ειδικά για σένα (με τραγούδια που, ένα προς ένα, κάτι ήθελαν να σου πουν), για να μη φτάσουμε σε πιο εύγλωττες εκδηλώσεις. Όπως να σου γράψει ποίημα και να θες να το μασήσεις, τόσο άτσαλο που είναι, αλλά να σε συγκινεί ο κόπος του ή ο κόπος της.

Σήμερα; Σήμερα παίρνεις από το Facebook μήνυμα-πρόσκληση να δεις αν ταιριάζεις με κάποιον ή με κάποιαν, με θέματα όπως:
Ways to turn me on
Excuses to have sex
Most attractive thing on you
Most important thing in sex

και αναρωτιέσαι «Θέλει να μου πει κάτι;» και, δυστυχώς, γνωρίζεις ότι δεν θέλει να σου πει _απολύτως_ τίποτα. Ότι πάτησε ένα κουμπί και το έστειλε σε όλους τους συνδέσμους του/της, και αναρωτιέσαι «Το έστειλε και στους ομοφύλους του/της;».

Έτσι πήρα σήμερα και μια πρόσκληση: «*Best places I have or want to screw*». Με επιλογές: hot tub, pool, elevator, shower, bed, trampoline, church, kitchen, park, car.

Και πάλι αναρωτιέμαι: αν ταιριάξουμε 100% με πρώτη προτίμηση το τραμπολίνο, μπορώ να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για τραμπολίνο (με το ασθενοφόρο να περιμένει απέξω);

Κάποτε παίζαμε παιχνίδια διαίσθησης και λεπτών προκλήσεων. Σήμερα παίζουμε παιχνίδια υποκρισίας και φαντασιώσεων; Τι εξυπηρετούν, αλήθεια, αυτές οι χαζομάρες του Facebook πέρα από τη δημιουργία μιας πλαστής δραστηριότητας στον συγκεκριμένο ιστότοπο και μιας επιπόλαιας, ανούσιας επικοινωνίας;

(Όχι, αυτό το παιχνίδι δεν θα το παίξω. Αν μη τι άλλο, είναι πανάθλια τα αγγλικά του.)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2008)

Την έδωσες την απάντηση. Δεν εξυπηρετούν τίποτα "πέρα από τη δημιουργία μιας πλαστής δραστηριότητας στον συγκεκριμένο ιστότοπο και μιας επιπόλαιας, ανούσιας επικοινωνίας".


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> «*Best places I have or want to screw*»


Ελπίζω να εννοούν "Best place I want to screw *at*". Βέβαια στη μεγάλη απελπισία, απ' τ' ολότελα, καλό και τ' οτομπιάνκι. Και οι χρόνοι δεν παρήλθαν. Και λουλούδια παίζουν, και κασέτες (ντάξει, CD). Απλά υπάρχουν παράλληλα και τα άλλα.


----------



## paraskevi (May 1, 2008)

Ρε, παιδιά, τι είναι το facebook; Κάποιος μου έστειλε πρόσκληση να μπω στο facebook του, αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα περαιτέρω. Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, μάλλον θα έπρεπε, γιατί δεν σκαμπάζω τίποτα από δαύτο.


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2008)

Σ' ένα άλλο φόρουμ (που λέει κι ο socratis) ανέβασαν αυτό το βιντεάκι, που το κάνω ξεπάτ γιατί ταιριάζει πολύ σε τούτο το νήμα.

Κάποτε (Ευσταθία)


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Ρε, παιδιά, τι είναι το facebook; Κάποιος μου έστειλε πρόσκληση να μπω στο facebook του, αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα περαιτέρω. Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, μάλλον θα έπρεπε, γιατί δεν σκαμπάζω τίποτα από δαύτο.



Άσε καλύτερα. Εγώ έχω σκυλομετανιώσει τη στιγμή που πέρασα την πόρτα του.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook


----------



## paraskevi (May 1, 2008)

Πάντως, θα συμφωνήσω με τον Λεξοπλάστ. Τα λουλούδια είναι αθάνατα. Και, πράγματι, αντί για κασέτες, υπάρχουν τα cd. Διαχρονικές αξίες. Άκου εκεί, σεξ σε τραμπολίνο. Πολύ ακροβατικό μού φαίνεται...


----------



## Porkcastle (May 1, 2008)

Αυτό που δε μου αρέσει καθόλου σε όλα αυτά τα social networking sites είναι που σε βάζουν σε τριπάκι γυμνασίου (από το οποίο γλιτώνεις δύσκολα): Αυτός έχει περισσότερους "φίλους" από μένα, άρα είναι κάποιος, πρέπει να τον φάω, ας κάνω add αυτόν κι εκείνον και δαύτον. Κατά τ' άλλα, είναι ωραίο όταν ανακαλύπτεις παλιούς, χαμένους φίλους και συμμαθητές. Αλλά ούτε αυτό κρατά πολύ.
Το μόνο καλό με ένα από αυτά, το myspace, είναι η μουσική και το ότι μπορείς να φτιάξεις παπάδες στο προφίλ σου -αν δε βαριέσαι.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2008)

*BBC exposes Facebook flaw*

The BBC's technology programme Click has exposed a security flaw in the social networking site Facebook which could compromise privacy.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/7375772.stm


----------

